# Bluewater Jap Meet 26th Feb Pics



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey thought i would share some pics of the Bluewater Jap Meet. As a non authorised meet this was actually pretty good. between 3-400 cars turned up including some massive spec Skylines (Matty's Hipo, Skylion's 900+ HP 33). 

Security were mingling with us and taking a real interest, once the police turned up they drove around and parked next to a car they liked and started taking an interest rather than moving people on. I know the club doesn't like to associate with these events but the pics came out pretty good


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol good to see Jamie there

also dont know your name but i was talking to the R35 owner, assume your on here?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Matty 35 owner is James - Titanium GTR on here


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Matty 35 owner is James - Titanium GTR on here


ah ok:thumbsup:

didnt realise, was showing him around the Hipo


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Who own's this 32???




























































































2 Awesome BMW's







































































































































































































Looks like a normal E30 right????




























Wrong


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

great pics mate


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Anyone know what seats these are?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

andrew186 said:


> great pics mate


Andrew you need to come down for the next one - add me on facebook and i'll send you the details - Vinay Taggar


----------



## gtr jamie (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks matt was nice to you to and btw guys the blue r34 gtr is mine hehe was great to see you guys there even if i didnt get to talk to you lot for long


----------



## moreballsthanbadge (Jun 13, 2008)

Shame as we did turn up at 9.30 and queued and got turned around due to Bluewater shutting the carpark entrances, pissed off we missed it. If you were in there it seems you was ok then?


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeah i think they closed the Car Park about 9.30-10.00. We arrived about 8.30 and didnt leave till 11ish.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> Andrew you need to come down for the next one - add me on facebook and i'll send you the details - Vinay Taggar


hey man yeah wouldnt mind, bit far for me to travel just for that tho so hopefully its held when im in london (or i could plan a trip :thumbsup

added you on fb mate


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i forgot this was on! **** and ass!!! next time!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice pics Vin


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Was a good meet, loads of motors about, i was parked on the first floor didnt realsie the jap lot were on the ground until i left...


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Awesome pic, very nice :clap::clap:

Are there more pic this skyline


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

belongs to trevbwhite on the forum i beleive?????


----------



## Skylinesusky (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice Pics und very nice cars!


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice pics mate, mines looking good glad i took the time to wax it before i came out


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yup that is Trevs,


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bluewater meet photo's - Feb 2011 (lots of pics) - SXOC Bulletin Board

Darren's pics, he photo'd mine last time, really nice guy and a great photographer...


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Good pics :thumbsup: the black 32 looks stunning :clap: 

I have seen yours Vinay at the Ace, also very cool car,i must come to one of these soon


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

wow wow wow lol i've never seen my car look so good. Amazing what a good camera can do. Yeah trev and D-ranged's cars looked great. i still want to know who the other gunmetal grey r32 belongs to, it had work done by abbey motorsport


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

lol get that scrape sorted vin

great pic btw


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Good pics fella:thumbsup:


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

asiasi if mine ever looked 1/4 as good as yours i'd be over the moon

Andrew its getting sorted shortly, there might be a very big change shortly


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

:O what big change! share it!

lol look forward to hearin about it


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

still great vid of last months


----------



## Jimbostir (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks like a good evening. Maybe next time I wont have to work!


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

Cool Pics Vin, hopefully will make the next bluewater meet.


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

better do seeing as you now finally have a skyline. Get some pics up on the forum asap


----------



## danny-scott2308 (Sep 8, 2010)

*r32*



sädde said:


> Awesome pic, very nice :clap::clap:
> 
> Are there more pic this skyline


my favourite 32 by a mile...


----------



## Mosh786 (Aug 7, 2009)

saw the above r32 at rk tuning yesterday, looks amazing! definately coming to the next meet.


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

Great pics guys. Wish I was there to see all the nice cars come in.

Anyone know if theres a build thread for the Black R32 GTR with smoked signals? Would love to see more on that one!


----------



## Titanium GTR (Sep 27, 2009)

The big Question is.....................

when is the next Bluewater Jap meet? should be every month


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

When is the next meet scheduled?


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

*R32 - Bluewater Meet*



danny-scott2308 said:


> my favourite 32 by a mile...


Lovely R32!! whats that I see under the bonnet lip?

Will be bringing mine to the next meet....


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

ARC oil cooler maybe?

bob


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

knightrider light LOL.

Next one is 4th April


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

sädde said:


> Awesome pic, very nice :clap::clap:
> 
> Are there more pic this skyline


hey its my car!!! its an ARC oil cooler under the lip in the front grill!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

mosh786 said:


> saw the above r32 at rk tuning yesterday, looks amazing! definately coming to the next meet.


cheers mate! were my brakes fitted yet lol


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

well last i heard they were moving the date for some reason.
last i heard it was april 2nd


----------



## Galompa (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice pics and video. Looks like a great meeting.


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Some great pics there guys, some of your rides have progressed loads since I last saw them:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

good to meet up with you last night Trev, and dean, lee, rashman etc



new 32 brakes look cool,


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> knightrider light LOL.
> 
> Next one is 4th April


That's a bit random?!? A Monday night?!?


----------



## Dean_Lee (May 17, 2010)

I love the carbon bits on the Black R32 in particular that evil Rocket Lip on the rear spoiler!!!


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

matty32 said:


> good to meet up with you last night Trev, and dean, lee, rashman etc
> 
> 
> 
> new 32 brakes look cool,


cheers buddy! they stop me well lol:clap:


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

*Next Meet*

Been told that its the 2nd? Can anyone confirm?


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

yea according to the Facebook its the 2nd mate! thats if bluewater let it happen


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

TOP MEET!

anyone know who this belongs too - tell him to take that rediculous spoiler extension off and I'll take it off his hands!!

want one:smokin:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Do you have a pic showing the extension?

bob


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Hardly rediculous is it! That's your opinion really


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

trevbwhite said:


> Hardly rediculous is it! That's your opinion really


if you read my post properly mate - you'll see I am clearly joking as I love these - they're called Rocket Dancer lips and as I have said.. I want one!!
I've enquired a few times about them but are near £400


----------



## godzilladom (Sep 3, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Do you have a pic showing the extension?
> 
> bob


one here too Bob!
http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr194/mattynewera/SAU/DSC_1772.jpg


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

been tempted by those for a while now, looks good.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> been tempted by those for a while now, looks good.


Almost at 50 posts there mate!

Bob


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

fourtoes said:


> Almost at 50 posts there mate!
> 
> Bob


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

lol, i know im a bit light on the posting side!.....and theres something i want to go for in the for sale section!


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Go for it matey, just thought it was well funny as I got lots of email updates and they were all from your good self!!! 

Bob


----------

